# Stanza heating problems



## stuff911 (Sep 16, 2004)

My 87 Stanza has new thermostat,water pump,antifreeze, and the fan blower is working fine. My problem is , I'm not getting any heat!
Could it be my heater core?Heater control valve?
Need help, fast!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the heater control valve may not be opening or the cable maybe damaged, or the heater core maybe clogged. some ideas anyway


----------

